# Really trying hard not to lose it



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This rain is starting to really get to me.......I keep telling myself to count my blessings ; it could be a lot worse. I know that but it's getting ridiculous with the rain here!
Everything is swampy,smelly and just plain unpleasant  Everything in my house is sweating...the freezer, the toilets, the water pressure tank! Not to mention the chores are becoming a pain to do it's so slick from mud  We have been digging trenches to drain the water, but there is just too much of it!
The animals are tired of it...even the waterfowl are getting sick of being wet. 

I'm trying not to get depressed but it's getting harder to do! 

Anyone else feel like me? I feel bad complaining when I think of how bad it is for some people, but it's still just darn depressing! 

Gives me a new respect for Noah and his family....sheesh! 40 days and 40 nights?! I don't think I'd have made it!

Anyway, just venting a bit since I don't really get out much away from the house, I come on here and vent to you poor folks!
Thanks for listening


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i hear you Stephanie. sometimes it rains here for for a month or more (longest stretch i've had was almost 3 months of rain...anything from misty to full on down pour ALL DAY). 

if it makes you feel better, it's humid here all the time, all year round. i have clothes that if they spend one week too many in my closet, there will be mold on it.

chin up...the sun has to shine at some point, right? that's what i tell myself.....

:hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Nygoatmom, I feel your pain. There are seasons where the ground is completley saturated; new puddles where they've never been before.
One winter I literally cried almost every day while doing chores it was so bad & no end in sight.
Try as we might at times being thankful seems hopeless. Lord just get her through this.
Trust me, your goats will survive & so will you.:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks nchen7....wow! it's that rainy in Barbados? How do you handle it with the goats pens?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel for you. I hate when bad weather is around for a long period of time. You are getting a lot of rain and we are wishing we would get a little more. Amazing how that works out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Oh Nygoatmom, I feel your pain. There are seasons where the ground is completley saturated; new puddles where they've never been before.
> One winter I literally cried almost every day while doing chores it was so bad & no end in sight.
> Try as we might at times being thankful seems hopeless. Lord just get her through this.
> Trust me, your goats will survive & so will you.:hug:


Thanks so much nancyd....I felt like a fool earlier because I just started crying when i saw the forecast! I'm an outdoor person, and where I live winter is long...so these few months are precious to me! 
Thanks a million


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I feel your pain! Spent most of last weekend trying to dry everything out after it rained SIDEWAYS into the barn. We had to have the neighbor bring his backhoe down to dig a trench around the barn to divert the water. Now I'm doing chores, trying to navigate a series of boards as bridges over the trench with my wheelbarrow. The digging left everything all torn up and muddy.

Half our lawn looks like a hay field because the lawn mower is sunk up to the axles in mud, and it's too wet to pull it out with the tractor.

My kiddos are having a ball though. I don't have to worry about what they are doing while I milk. They are busy making mud pies. 

Hang in there, it can't last forever! I think....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Karen, I would GLADLY share the rain!! It's hard when it's dry too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lileomom said:


> I feel your pain! Spent most of last weekend trying to dry everything out after it rained SIDEWAYS into the barn. We had to have the neighbor bring his backhoe down to dig a trench around the barn to divert the water. Now I'm doing chores, trying to navigate a series of boards as bridges over the trench with my wheelbarrow. The digging left everything all torn up and muddy.
> 
> Half our lawn looks like a hay field because the lawn mower is sunk up to the axles in mud, and it's too wet to pull it out with the tractor.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure it won't, but it feels like it! We are in Renns. County....right on the border of Mass and Vt...

That sucks about the mower....My goats must be prissy, they hate the icky mud!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks nchen7....wow! it's that rainy in Barbados? How do you handle it with the goats pens?


oh yes!! when it's rainy season, it gets RAINY. when i first moved down, it rained from halloween night (tripocal storm) to like february, maybe a week or two of dry weather. i was paler then than i was in the middle of winter in Ontario!

it hasn't been that rainy since i got goats, so i haven't had to deal with that......yet. hopefully it won't be as rainy this fall.... where we live it gets SUPER muddy......the girls HATE walking in mud. they glare at me all the time, like on saturday when we had a tropical wave come by......they were NOT pleased!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

That sucks about the mower....My goats must be prissy, they hate the icky mud![/QUOTE]
My goaties hate it too. The two legged kiddos adore mud. And the subsequent spraying off with the hose that comes afterward.:ROFL::ROFL::hammer:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....Ohhhhh....HUMAN kids  Well my youngest are 15 year old twins, and they aren't thrilled either


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When it rains no one comes out of the shelter & they wont go drink water, they catch drips.
One day I looked out & saw our new young buck doing it, his lady friend had set the example. Then it got so he'd shove her aside to catch them. I guess she found the best drips or something.:coffee2:


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine are one and three. Hard to imagine that someday they won't want to come out and play in the mud with Mom....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sick of the rain too...  it's depressing.. I think it's been rainy for like 2-3 weeks!  "rain rain go away..."


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> When it rains no one comes out of the shelter & they wont go drink water, they catch drips.
> One day I looked out & saw our new young buck doing it, his lady friend had set the example. Then it got so he'd shove her aside to catch them. I guess she found the best drips or something.:coffee2:


:slapfloor: How cute is that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lileomom said:


> Mine are one and three. Hard to imagine that someday they won't want to come out and play in the mud with Mom....


Oh, my oldest are 26,24,and 20....the 15 year olds are the babies...lol....happens FAST!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I would gladly take your rain. We haven't had any measurable rain since last December and it has been extremely hot here. But I guess too much rain would be a pain.......... but I can't imagine ever getting too much rain.


----------



## Pemi_Denn (Jul 2, 2013)

This has been the worst summer here in my area of NY for rain. Gardens over watered, goats absolutely miserable since they act like just about every rain drop is pure acid  feeling worse for them than me but I am sure ready for this to end!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll gladly take the rain and spot you the 97* it's been here. My goats haven't even shed out completely poor buggers. They don't mind rain, they walk up and down in the water grazing. We are not used to this stuff. Although it is kind of funny to watch Evergreen trying to seed clouds...and it fails every time.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

The rain is killing us, the campers are tearing up the grounds so badly the lake is up to 99+ feet, One more foot of rain and we have to take all our docks out, nightmare considering there's about a mile of them and they are filled with boats, our beach is gone and what's left is trashed and stripped down to shot rock. Forecast for the week, more rain!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

This seems to happen every year. I feel the same way about it every year. I'm on the verge of having a melt down too. Here's what I'm trying to hold on to:

1.Once the rain goes, it will be hot hot hot and uncomfortable nonstop humidity 
2.The barn will dry out.
3.The rain is washing out all the allergy nasty pollen
4. Everything will flourish once the rain is gone
5. Rain buckets are getting full and later we'll have very little rain.
6. uhhhh, mud is good for the skin?

We're forecasted for rain until the weekend. Hopefully we'll all get a break soon.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I feel your pain. My husband and I both work outside, a bit hard to get work done and make money when its raining all the time! I have brush hogging accounts that should have been done 3 weeks ago and I still haven't been able to do them because we are so backed up.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

all the rain here comes from West Africa, which takes with it the dust from the Sahara. allergies for me here is so bad, I almost ripped my eyes out last week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Amy, we are forecasted rain for as far ahead as they 'advertise'  do not fun!

Our yard was like a mile high! My dad cut it the other morning before the rain started up again.. My goats are going To be lost in a jungle soon! Haha! And the poor gals can't use their new hay feeder I just bought them!  they are stuck inside.. 

Hay has been almost impossible to get! Only a few people have gotten first cut.. most haven't... So a break in the weather for our hay would be good!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

To everyone on the easy coast, don't expect to be happy in the next week. Unless you looooove the rain!
I'm down in Florida watching the HUGE storm go right on up to y'all. It's pouring and lightning like crazy. I really hope I'm not getting yall depressed:/ but I thought I'd give you a fair warning. 
It should be done down here by Monday. 
At least there's something for us floridians to do (watch the george Zimmerman case) join in! its addicting like Casey Anthony. 

Reporting live from Debary Florida, now back to you, stormy weather. 
Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

looks like you're getting what we got Friday night/Saturday morning!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am glad I am not the only one fed up with the weather! This rain and humidity makes everything harder to do! I know that there are plenty of folks that have it harder then me, but sometimes it is nice to just vent. Thanks for all of you sharing your frustrations with the weather! It helps me "swallow" my annoyance and carry on. We chose to have these goaties in our lives, and we are a certain kind of "strong" to take in these animals and care for them even through the worst of weather conditions. 

To all of you dealing with rain or lack thereof, heat, wildfires, cold, ice, snow or whatever, you are a special breed of folk to take care of those who can not. Love what you do, and take a moment to vent, to be able to regroup and carry on!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> looks like you're getting what we got Friday night/Saturday morning!


Woohoo. Lol it's a huge storm!! Oh well, Sunday made me not hate it as much when I'm inside. We went out in the boat, got soaked and stung by the rain. (Went really fast lol)

And well said mystica!! I agree


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah,well,woke up to another nice, rainy day!  Think I'll go float through chores


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah,well,woke up to another nice, rainy day!  Think I'll go float through chores


It's ok it's ok!!! Don't be sad! Be glad!! at least it's not snow!!(; nor that fire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I keep saying... "It's not snow, it's not snow!" LOL!! But walking out to the barn or back to the house with a full pail of milk in a DOWNPOUR (like you can't see in front of you lol!) is not much fun! You get less wet in snow! ROFL! (But I am NOT inviting any snow here! Was just making a comparison! So don't get any ideas father winter!)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'd rather snow than rain to be honest.......rain is SO miserable!! snow can be so pretty!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So a break in the weather for our hay would be good!


I know. 
My girls are going through a lot of hay because they can't eat grass and we're running out. Thanks for reminding me. I need to make some calls today.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> It's ok it's ok!!! Don't be sad! Be glad!! at least it's not snow!!(; nor that fire.


This.
I am thankful we're not having wildfires.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

There ya go Skyla. You did it now. If we get a snowstorm we'll know who started it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope no snow for me! It's pretty the first time and that's it! And it sure wont be pretty in July!! LOL! But hey if it does snow.. It really will be like Christmas in July! Haha!!

yah.. Our friend let us buy some off of them until we can get some... Ugg.. So annoying! 

Lol! No! Don't blame me!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol Amy!! And Joy!! You people kill me 

Nchen, I rather this than snow. Only because it keeps from fires starting..  

Dear father and mother weather, please. I rather the rain over snow or 109 degree weather. But could you please satisfy everyone? I will help by lowering my standards. It's florida and since in December you made it 82 degrees, you can freeze us now for making up for it! 
That's all I ask. 

Sincerely, 
Emilie in florida


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ ROFL!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
Love it!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol!!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope no snow for me! It's pretty the first time and that's it! And it sure wont be pretty in July!! LOL! But hey if it does snow.. It really will be like Christmas in July! Haha!!
> 
> yah.. Our friend let us buy some off of them until we can get some... Ugg.. So annoying!
> 
> Lol! No! Don't blame me!


I actually like the snow and by August with the heat I'm praying for it. Though with the need for hay I am just going to be thankful that we still have grass.

My kids, "borrowed" some from my inlaws. I know we'll need to be putting in hay for them soon too. We now have their farm and ours to fill. We need to find a lot. Though, my MIL is pretty good at finding the best deals so maybe I should call her first to see what she's found.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It was the WEIRDEST winter ever. Lol they jiffed me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Amy, your crazy! I liked the winter we had a few years ago with like no snow and rarely cold enough to freeze my water buckets! That's my kind of winter! Lol! I mean it was still cold, just not freezing like we seem to get most if the time  me likey 

It's hard to find a good deal on good hay..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i haven't seen snow in almost 2 years..... i'm really missing snow. tired of feeling sweaty and sticky!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't blame ya on not wanting to feel sweaty and sticky  but snow?! Really?! lol! I don't want to see it ever again lol!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! I feel NY goat moms pain! It's been raining here for a week now, it's irritating! Today it's dark and gloomy AGAIN... So I think it might rain again, at least it's warmer today than it was yesterday!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Skyla, I know. I love the snow! I'm not fond of frozen water buckets but all the rest is just lovely to me. 

If there is a deal to be had on excellent hay, my MIL will find it. I get lazy and take the first reasonable price.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I hate trudging through snow, shoveling it, sweeping it off the roof of our hay tent, ect.... 

We search CL before we buy it lol! We right now pay about $5 for it, + delivery.. but our hay guy hasn't called to say he's bringing it.. so we are getting it from where our friends got it for a $1 cheaper.. I like my hay better lol! but if it's still not cut.. it's gonna be real steamy and the girls will waste most of it.. Oh well...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Shoveling snow off the house roof is my favorite. It's always so white and peaceful up there. Plus shoveling is a great work out and it means I can skip my workout that day 

We usually stack up 2 pick up trucks and make as many runs as we need. I think they manage 50 bales per truck. We might try to load a new wagon this year. Last year it was about $4. Some of the hay was good and some of it wasn't. Some of the bales were light. My husband had words with the dealer about it. We're hoping for something better this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I can't stand on the roof of the rent so I get half buried in it! lol! 

Yah.. We know we can get some for $3 but the bales are real light and its not worth it as we have to buy 10x more... Oh well.. What are yah gonna do..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!! Look it changed!! Clear on Sunday! Not that I'm expecting it to stay that way lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yay!! Look it changed!! Clear on Sunday! Not that I'm expecting it to stay that way lol!


In that case..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I feel your pain. I try my best to treasure every bit of weather that comes along as a beautiful gift from the Father. I laugh in the sunshine, dance in the moonlight, sing in the rain, be still in the snow...
But this spring was the coldest, wettest spring I've ever seen. On and on came the cold fronts and cloudy, sloppy, rainy days. They dragged into weeks and then into months. Every day I'd hope to see spring, and every day I'd be disappointed. I think I actually did cry once or twice. I kept praying, "Lord, I know You send what is best, but I don't like this! You've told us to ask for what we need. Please make the spring come soon!"
And when spring finally came, we had a huge crop of green peas. I love peas! Now I've almost forgotten the cold, wet months.
Keep looking for the sunshine. I've discovered that when I can't find it in the sky, I can generally find it hiding somewhere else.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like how my ipod is quite different from the news weather lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like how my ipod is quite different from the news weather lol!


Lol yeah it's weird. 
I've learned to trust the iPod more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Really? Not me! I find it to be quite off most times! Lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really? Not me! I find it to be quite off most times! Lol!


That's weird. 
Mine is usually on the dot. Or my iphone is. My iPod has no idea what's going on. It says it's 1999 lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! That's funny!! 
1999 :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! That's funny!!
> 1999 :laugh:


I'm serious! One time I woke up and it said it was 1878 I'm like what!!! They didn't exist back then!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!! :ROFL: that's funny!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

My phone app says the best we're going to get is partly cloudy for the weekend and then back to storms next week. My computer app says that we're getting light storms and sun over the weekend. 

In reality, it seems that it's a crap shoot and I'll be taking whatever Mother Nature darn well wants to give me


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Amy, your crazy! I liked the winter we had a few years ago with like no snow and rarely cold enough to freeze my water buckets! That's my kind of winter! Lol! I mean it was still cold, just not freezing like we seem to get most if the time  me likey
> 
> It's hard to find a good deal on good hay..


That's Florida winters. Sometimes it would be nice to see some snow. Our children were in their teens before they saw their first snow. And if we do get a freeze I have to go covering all my plants if I don't want to loose them. 
We are getting a ton of rain too. Just waded through the chicken yard ankle deep to do chores. My boots kept getting stuck in the mud. Yuck. Stinky mud at that. I started to feel a little discouraged myself, but now i see I'm not the only one. We are on a flood watch till tomorrow night. Our pond is now a lake. We also get gators in our pond. I hope this system wears out before you all get it up there. I'm trying to be thankful for it since we have had a drought here before. Our pasture really needed this. 
Oh, my goats just hate the rain too, just a little sprinkle and they're running for the barn.lol


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I just read you are paying from $3 to $5 a bale of hay? Did I read that right? I'm paying $12.50 for t&a that's so strawy that I can hardly pull it apart and if I want better quality its $17.50. Peanut hay is $12.50 a bale but it is a smaller bale. My goats absolutely love peanut hay.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am also in NY and have had it with the rain! I feel like we live in Seattle I have been so depressed I cry everyday it's killing me my goat barn is soggy my bucks yard is like walking through a swamp we have pumps running in garage and basement constantly or the water would be up to livingroom floor! Just thought I'd vent too :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ms_sl_lee said:


> I just read you are paying from $3 to $5 a bale of hay? Did I read that right? I'm paying $12.50 for t&a that's so strawy that I can hardly pull it apart and if I want better quality its $17.50. Peanut hay is $12.50 a bale but it is a smaller bale. My goats absolutely love peanut hay.


Wow! That's crazy! I can't imagine paying that much! Crazy! We won't pay more then $6.. And that's only in the winter! Won't pay more then $5 during the summer! I could pay $20 for a bale of alfalfa if wanted to lol! But that's not happening!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Wish I could find it that cheap here it's that expensive every where. We get the large rolls from a farmer that delivers it to us at $30 a roll for our cows. I'm not sure what kind it is or if the goats can eat it. I'm afraid of weeds in it. It's not horse hay that's $50 to $60 a roll. 
We're getting another bad storm alert and its just hitting. May soon need a boat to do chores.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

A FaceBook friend posted about how much they are enjoying all the rain..... me thinks they're looking for a fight


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We FINALLY had some sun :stars: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ same here! Two days in a row!! It's amazing!! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:sun: =


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

We are thanking the Lord for sunshine these last two days. The chicken yard has dried up, no more mud and the goat barn is dry. But our pasture really needed this rain, it has really greened up and our pond looks like a lake again (with a little 3 foot gator in it). We've got to keep him until he gets over 4 feet, even the state gator catcher can't touch him, lucky guy! Our goats aren't allowed in that pasture, only the zebus. The neighbor also blessed us with another chicken coop, so doing chores in the mud will not be such a problem anymore.


----------

